# The Kids :)



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

*PD and Bailey*










*Bailey*










*PD*










*Emmy*


----------



## chunli27 (Jul 7, 2008)

Am I the only one that can't see the pictures? =*(


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry! Had trouble loading the pictures, now you can see them!


----------



## WhiteDogHouse (Jul 10, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Beautiful pups. I just love large breeds!


----------



## mastifflover2 (Jul 1, 2008)

you've got beautiful babies there!


----------

